# Wisconsin breeder



## Solomid (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am looking for a good solid breeder in Wisconsin. I searched for older posts to get some information on breeder recommendation that way but there are so many to pick from haha.
I would like a family pet, I have no intentions of breeding, showing, or hunting with the dog. I would just like a pup that is willing learn, travel, friendly, and preferably medium energy. I've been looking at MapleHills and Dudgeon family Goldens. I've read a lot of good reviews about MapleHills and their clearances, has anyone had experience with Dudgeons? They seem like good breeders but I don't see any information on parents health history. Thanks!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Dudgeons website is full of red flags. It is slick, pretty and full of pictures of cute puppies but no real information.

With a price tag of $2200 I would be expecting parents with hips, elbows, Cardiologist heart, current eye certifications, perhaps extra DNA testing all on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and some sort of competition accomplishment. I live in AZ and that would get you these things here and we are a pricy state. 

I hold out little hope that Dudgeons is offering any of this. Breeders who do these things are very proud to post them right online. Not showing any adult dogs or their names and instead showing only names of puppies for sale is a tactic used when cute puppy is the only positive value they have. If that is the product cute AKC puppy with no health testing or accomplishments behind them, $400-$800 would be appropriate pricing for value offered. At $2200 they would be outrageously overpriced. Though honestly, to me no health testing on parents would be a deal breaker for me regardless of price.

Here are some images that might help do you understand health certifications better.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Dudgeons is doing some health testing, a litter is advertised on AKC marketplace.
Sire: Sir Gromit Of Hawkshead (SR74359504)
Dam: Dudgeons Abby (SR75087004)

Their website has 0 info to evaluate from, just pictures of puppies--not understanding why there isn't any info on mom & dad & no insight into how/where the pups are raised & how many dogs are on the premises. Based solely on what they're presenting online, I don't understand the $2200 price tag...perhaps full health testing is accomplished, the marketplace ad has "yes" under health screens accomplished as recommended by the breed parent club though I'm not sure who actually validates the claims.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The stud dog from AKC site has hips and elbows done at 36 mo but his dam had no clearances and his sire looks to have failed elbows. He has produced failing elbows as well. The dam of the litter also has hips and elbows but her dam appears to have failed elbows and her sire had no clearances. Not a good gamble, especially at that price.


----------



## Solomid (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone, after researching so many other breeders and following the red flag tips I knew something was wrong with their pups. I reached out to them regardless to see if they'd openly give me the pedigree for the parents. They have yet to respond. I'm going with MapleHills kennel, their dogs are lovely and I have yet to find anything negative about them.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> the marketplace ad has "yes" under health screens accomplished as recommended by the breed parent club though I'm not sure who actually validates the claims.


No one. Not even on the Breed with H.E.A.R.T listings. So many on there are not actually following the GRCA CoE.


----------



## scolar827 (Apr 28, 2018)

Solomid: did you end up getting a puppy from Maple Hills?


----------

